# Moved to UK - Health Care Advice



## melodies (Jun 3, 2010)

Hello,

I've recently moved to the UK from Australia, been here just under 2 months. I've just set up a bank account and in the process of getting a NI number.

I'm curious about health care as I have the need to see a GP/Doctor sometime soon. Do I need to apply to get on the NHS or can I book to see a GP without having to pay an arm and a leg?

Any help with this would be great. I'm on a 2 year working youth mobility scheme visa if that makes a difference at all.

Thanks in advance.
Dan


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

melodies said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've recently moved to the UK from Australia, been here just under 2 months. I've just set up a bank account and in the process of getting a NI number.
> 
> ...


You should first register with a GP (free), as they can refuse to see you unless an emergency. The fact you are living long-term in UK as opposed to just visiting means you should be eligible for full NHS service, which is triggered when you register with a doctor. They can refer you to specialists or send you for further tests where needed.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Joppa said:


> You should first register with a GP (free), as they can refuse to see you unless an emergency. The fact you are living long-term in UK as opposed to just visiting means you should be eligible for full NHS service, which is triggered when you register with a doctor. They can refer you to specialists or send you for further tests where needed.


This is absolutely correct. Unlike other European countries, health care in the UK is redicency based rather than contributions based. Therefore the very fact that you live in the UK entitles you to use of the NHS healthcare system.

As Joppa has said, go to your local General Practice, fill in a form and register. You will then be entitled to everything that everyone else is entitled to under the national health including medications at the NHS prescription rate (not sure what it currently is because I left the UK some time ago, but it used to be about £6).

Hope this helps!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> This is absolutely correct. Unlike other European countries, health care in the UK is redicency based rather than contributions based. Therefore the very fact that you live in the UK entitles you to use of the NHS healthcare system.
> 
> As Joppa has said, go to your local General Practice, fill in a form and register. You will then be entitled to everything that everyone else is entitled to under the national health including medications at the NHS prescription rate (not sure what it currently is because I left the UK some time ago, but it used to be about £6).
> 
> Hope this helps!


£7.20 an item now, so for something routine like basic antibiotics, it may be cheaper to ask for a private prescription. Or if you generally take quite a few prescription medicine, you can take out a pre-payment certificate (like a season ticket) costing £104 a year for any number of prescriptions. Very limited range of life-threatening conditions (like insulin-dependent diabetes) will get you your medication free.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Joppa said:


> £7.20 an item now, so for something routine like basic antibiotics, it may be cheaper to ask for a private prescription. Or if you generally take quite a few prescription medicine, you can take out a pre-payment certificate (like a season ticket) costing £104 a year for any number of prescriptions. Very limited range of life-threatening conditions (like insulin-dependent diabetes) will get you your medication free.


People over 60, children under 16 or 18 ( and in full time education ), pregnant women ( and one year after delivery ) and those with disease states like epilepsy, diabetes mellitu ( not just insulin dependant ), hypothyroidism, people with permanent stomas etc. receive prescriptions for free. If you need chronic medications and take more than two and half items per month ( statistically speaking) it may be beneficial to buy a pre-payment certificate.
There are other exemptions as well, like if you receive certain benefits or receive family tax credit, but I am not sure whether you will qualify for such.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Joppa said:


> £7.20 an item now, so for something routine like basic antibiotics, it may be cheaper to ask for a private prescription. Or if you generally take quite a few prescription medicine, you can take out a pre-payment certificate (like a season ticket) costing £104 a year for any number of prescriptions. Very limited range of life-threatening conditions (like insulin-dependent diabetes) will get you your medication free.


*a medical season ticket - whatever next!*

i must say, the spanish system is so much better, nd so much cheaper. i had a chest infection a few weeks ago, went to the chemists, they handed me some antibotics, charged me about 3 euros.. no doctor, no appointments, and much cheaper!


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> *a medical season ticket - whatever next!*
> 
> i must say, the spanish system is so much better, nd so much cheaper. i had a chest infection a few weeks ago, went to the chemists, they handed me some antibotics, charged me about 3 euros.. no doctor, no appointments, and much cheaper!


It is expensive in England, however, if you live in Wales, nobody pays a single pennie for prescription medications. I think the system in Spain is much better, being able to buy an antibiotic, if you know it works for you, is a lot better than trying to get an appointment with a gp!


----------



## melodies (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for all of your reply's peoples. much appreciated, my mind is at ease now. all i know is that the U.K system seems cheaper than the Australian one so I'm happy about that. If I have any problems will let you's know.

Ta


----------

